# Another question: Donald Glen Robertson



## WestCoastsailing (Oct 5, 2009)

Part of my work (unpaid) is a researcher for missing person organizations. I scan newspapers and bring old case files to the internet.

This one had me curious and was related to ships.

It was a 17 year old Donald Glen Robertson whose job was working on various ships. Description of 5'9", 150 lbs., medium build, brown hair, blue eyes, fair complexion.

- Father is D.A. Robertson with a then-address of 1630 East 30th, Vancouver, British Columbia.

Donald was working on a ship but returned home the day he was paid off the ship. He left the home on 30th street almost immediately. He telephoned the next day to say he had spent the night with friends. No trace has been found of him since. Family believe he may have gone to Saskatchewan.

This was the report in late January 1947. He had been missing since October 29, 1946.

Is there anyone who knew Donald and could shed light on him?


----------

